# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  Οι δυο πλευρές του Ήλιου

## serios

Μικρός σαν ήμουν την συνήθεια είχα να κοιτώ τον ήλιο κατάματα
Υβρης από τους θεούς εθεωρήθει και με έριξαν κατάβαθα
Τον φόβο και το σκοτάδι δεν εγνώριζα
Φίλους είχα τις μέλισσες και τα πουλιά
Τώρα με δαιμόνια και πλασματα της νύχτας συγκατοικώ
Σε έναν οργιαστικό χωρό τους προσκαλώ
Τον ήλιο τούμπα να φέρουμε
Κ την Σελήνη εξουσιάστρια να κάνουμε.
Να πάρει χρώμα του σκοταδιού ο κόσμος
και αιώνια να ζω στης νύχτας το πανηγύρι ο ονειροπόλος

----------


## serios

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdfMZa9o0nc

----------


## serios

Θέλω να μαζέψω όλους τους νυχτοπερπατητές...στην συνομωσία κατάρριψης του φωτός...του φωτός που με τα μάτια βλέπεις αλλά χωρίς αυτά παραμένει σκοτάδι και να φέρουμε το φως του πνεύματος :P
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0rvoHuv0fQ

----------

